# Rise of Flight (WW1 Flight Sim)



## BillF (Jul 21, 2009)

Been flying this one for a week now. Bar none, one of the best sims in the history of the genre.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2009)

Now this is one I could get into.


----------



## BillF (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh darn forgot to post some images of the allies and some cockpits...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 22, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now this is one I could get into.


I still don't like the CP (Copy Protection), DRM (Digital Rights Management) on this one.
I can't change it but I am not willing to accept it yet, if ever...
There was only two flyables at release, now there are 4 or 5.
If I have read things correctly you have to log into their server just to play SP offline.
You will also have to buy the planes cockpits from now on when they release a new plane if you want to fly it.
The price is around $7.70 US per cockpit at the moment.

The only thing stopping me from buying it is the DRM.
Which is the online to play requirement.
I like the planes, I like the premise, and I don't even mind the cost of the cockpits.


Wheels


----------



## BillF (Jul 22, 2009)

Well if people didn't steal software it wouldn't be an issue.

For release in the US there were four flyables. The D.VII, the Alby D.Va, Spad and Nieuport 24. The 17 came a week or so later.

I honestly could give less than a care about DRM. It doesn't impact me in any way, and since no other flight sim comes close, its worth it.

I really don't see the big deal. You are on the internet most of the time anyways, and while on the internet you have NO pirvacy in any way shape or form...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 22, 2009)

BillF said:


> Well if people didn't steal software it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> For release in the US there were four flyables. The D.VII, the Alby D.Va, Spad and Nieuport 24. The 17 came a week or so later.
> 
> ...


And I will never be able to explain it to you.
I am glad you are enjoying the sim, but at the moment it is not for me.
That may change with time.
BTW nice screenshots.


Wheels


----------



## BillF (Jul 22, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> And I will never be able to explain it to you.
> I am glad you are enjoying the sim, but at the moment it is not for me.
> That may change with time.
> BTW nice screenshots.
> ...



Paranoia and fear of black helicopters never does anyone good...



In the mean time I'll keep flying one of, if not the best, flight sims in the history of the genre.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 22, 2009)

BillF said:


> Paranoia and fear of black helicopters never does anyone good...
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time I'll keep flying one of, if not the best, flight sims in the history of the genre.


and making assumptions gets you nowhere.
I've seen several complaints about the sim elsewhere, so the greatest ever, at the moment far from it.


Wheels


----------



## BillF (Jul 23, 2009)

The only people I see complaining about the sim are the paranoid black helicopter folks that think this game is stealing secrets from there computers...

Oh and the people that don't understand the game was almost totally self published which is why the microtransatctions for the new planes exist...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2009)

BillF said:


> The only people I see complaining about the sim are the paranoid black helicopter folks that think this game is stealing secrets from there computers...
> 
> Oh and the people that don't understand the game was almost totally self published which is why the microtransatctions for the new planes exist...


Bill, I'm going to step in here and make a comment about DRM, but before I do, understand that I don't give half a damn about illuminati, contrails, black helicopters and idiots that wear foil hats. Now that we've got that out of the way, here's a little something about DRM and how it plays with your computer...

Digital Rights Management is a multi-level access that permeates the computer's registry. It "lives" there to act as a safeguard against tampering and unauthorized modifications to the protected program's configurations, direct link libraries and executables. Unfortunately, it can, and will disable the game (and other programs) for other reasons, such as an anti-virus program, or even a "hard shutdown" can trigger a DRM lockout.

You experience DRM with music, movies, third party software and so on. It loads down your system (some, like Sony's consume significant resources) and often times, is not part of nor mentioned in, the program's EULA...which then becomes technically, spyware. By the way, you do realize that if you change your operating system (upgrade from XP to Vista, for example), you may have to repurhase your game...DRM may shut it down like it does stored music.

I have the complete MechWarrior 4 series, including all of the expansion packs and I cannot run them and haven't been able to since I purchased them. Why? Because of the DRM. It conflicted with my anti-virus and has disabled the program. Why haven't I fixed it? Screw that, lesson learned...an expensive one, needless to say, but I'm not going to jerk around with it just to have it happen again.

If a company is so afraid of losing out on money or having thier program altered by third party programmers, that they resort to this kind of garbage, then who's the paranoid one, honestly? There's a number of flight sims out there that don't have DRM, instead, they actually released a SDK and no one has had problems with anyone stealing the software.

As far as the game goes, it has eye candy, there is no doubt...your screenshots will attest to that...but it is full of bugs and seems to me like they rushed it into publication. Also notice that you cannot play offline? That's because even to play single player, the DRM has to authenticate the game...no thanks.

I'd rather fly Over Flanders Fields, which was developed third party for CFS3, and is far better, in my opinion in graphics, single multiplayer options, realism and most importantly: countless aircraft types!


----------



## BillF (Jul 23, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Chopping away your DRM comments, as we have a different opinion of DRM. Maybe because I've been involved directly in software development and seen the damage pirating has done to code and company's bottom lines.
> I'm WELL aware what it is, as I've had to call MS to re-activate FSX and FSX-Accellerator when I built my i7 system. The point of the matter is, its not your software, movie or song... you have the RIGHT to listen to it, use it or play it, but you most assuredly do not own it. Unfortunately there are lots of people that thing they do
> 
> Then change your AV. I don't have the same problem with MW4.
> ...


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Jul 24, 2009)

RoF has great potential and as a flightsim enthusiast of over 20 years, I can say that this sim has the best physics, DM and FM than anything I've flown.

I will also say it has the _potential_ to be one of the best flight sims EVER.

However, at this point, there are some aspects that are keeping it from that pinnacle you are so willing to bestow upon it. Namely, limited multiplayer, only static single-player missions, cumbersome GUI and some teething problems due to staggered demographic launch with seperate content in each. None being deal-breakers.

The IL2 franchise is the "gold standard" for flight sims IMO, and though RoF is simply loaded with potential (not the least of which is the fantastic and talented dev team), it's not there yet. When you consider IL2 has been on my HD in some iteration since 2001, it's had 8 years to be patched and mature into what it is now. 

I don't have a crystal ball nor am I psychic in any way, so predicting the future is out, but as one of the core beta testers for this sim, I'm truly excited about what it does right and what the future appears to hold for Rise of Flight. 

Some folks will wait until it matures, gets some needed fixes and becomes a bit more user-friendly. I don't begrudge anyone that. Flight-sims are simply a part of my hobby list. Tweaking them and following them through their growth go hand-in-hand with other things I enjoy...like building my own computers, tweaking them and wringing whatever performance improvements I can from them. Certain programs aren't really any different.

As far as the DRM is concerned, I also got LOMAC+ Flaming Cliffs and starforce didn't adversely affect me or my system in any noticeable way. That's not to say it didn't for others and the list of complaints about it are well-documented. But if I'd not gotten it because of the possible negatives resulting from its DRM, I would have missed out on a terrific combat jet sim. I use my pc for gaming and other leisure activities. I don't have sensitive data on it and I simply am not worried about malicious infiltration as I have measures in place to shield, counter and fix most attempts. If some adept hacker wants to get my IL2 skins files that badly, let him have them. I;m not sticking my head in the sand, but I'm not going to impose what I feel may be ultra-conservative parameters and, by proxy, miss out on some truly great stuff.

my .02c


----------



## BillF (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree, even with its faults, IL-2 is the bar which has been set. However its starting to show it's age.

I'm hoping BoB fixes this, and thus far it's looking as if it will...


----------



## Pong (Aug 1, 2009)

BTW, kinda off topic but several IL-2 modders are developing a WWI mod for the game down at AAA. 

The game has very impressive graphics but without any single-player campaigns, I think I'm going to let this one fly on by for a while. If the developers add a couple of campaigns I'll probably go for it because of the graphics and the WWI planes, but for now, I'm sticking with IL-2.


----------



## Thunderbolt56 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pong said:


> BTW, kinda off topic but several IL-2 modders are developing a WWI mod for the game down at AAA.



It's called Canvas Knights and should be a nice WWI alternative to the standard IL2 fare. It should be available at approximately the same time as the next iteration of the AAA Unified Installer.





Pong said:


> The game has very impressive graphics but without any single-player campaigns, I think I'm going to let this one fly on by for a while. If the developers add a couple of campaigns I'll probably go for it because of the graphics and the WWI planes, but for now, I'm sticking with IL-2.




Even looking past the graphics, it's the flight model and damage model as well as the in-game physics that set it apart for me. The graphics are secondary by a large margin to these things. There is still some fleshing-out that's needed, but the RoF dev team are working tirelessly to make improvements almost daily.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ill still stick to Aces High II.


----------



## Binjo (Aug 12, 2009)

Despite the heated (and rightfully so) debate, I'm still having fun with RoF. Give folks some time and I'm sure they'll come up with a private server type of solution to this DRM, much like people can play World of Warcraft offline with GM priveledges, we'll be able to log into a private server on our own system with, presumably, all planes unlocked. Huge pain in the arse, I know, but it's just an idea.

Anyhoo, on to the fun stuff! Had a Nieuport smash into my Alby today, rather than just asplode into a bajillion pieces like IL-2 his wing quickly came apart and fell out of the sky and my wings tore themselves off as I tumbled. I love phsyics!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2009)

Kewl screenshots, man! 

Looks like a decent damage model at least. Think the sun's reflection is a bit much on the canvas (doped) surfaces.

Well, much like IL-2, which wasn't supposed to be "breached", time is the equilizer of all things. So maybe in a few years I'll be interested in it after they work around the DRM issues.


----------



## <inmemory> (Aug 18, 2009)

Which PC simluator has the best experience of WW II helicopters? I know the recent helicopter sim DCS Black Shark (KA-50 Attack helicopter sim) has amazingly realistic controls, cockpit, and physics 





BUT I want to fly one from WWII, any of these would do:

* Kellet KD-1A (La Cierva C.30A) (General Use Autogyro)
* Sikorsky VS-300 (Experimental helicopter)
* Sikorsky R-4B "Hoverfly" (General Applications helicopter)
* Sikorsky YR-4B "Hoverfly" (Ambulance/Sea Patrol helicopter)
* Sikorsky R-5A (Rescue/Reconnaissance helicopter)
* Platt-LePage XR-1 (Experimental helicopter)
* Avro 671 "Rota" Mk.1 (La Cierva C.30A) (General Purpose Autogyro)
* Weir W.5/6 (Helicopter based in Fw 61 Design)
* Bristol "Heliogyro" RI/II (Experimental helicopter)
* Sikorsky "Hoverfly" I (YR-4B/R-4B) (General Purpose helicopter)

Any recommendations out there?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2009)

I see you're missing any of the 20 some-odd helos that Germany had as well as the Japanese one, the Kamov of the Soviets and a French auto-gyro.

Not sure that there's any Combat Sim that has WWII helos, unless someone made one for CFS3.


----------

